
SkyTruth, the environment and the satellite revolution - fawce
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/skytruth-the-environment-and-the-satellite-revolution/2013/07/31/3a1d181a-d52b-11e2-b05f-3ea3f0e7bb5a_story.html?hpid=z1
======
JPKab
Lol. I think my post went up less than a minute after yours. :)

